

Ask HN: Does anyone still use gmail HTML view? - idiotclock


======
dandelion_lover
Exclusively.

~~~
idiotclock
I get the feeling its being let by the way side. It's harder and harder to
switch back to HTML, after using features like calling.

It's much faster, no?

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
I use it for the speed, despite its lack of features & ugliness. A lot of my
devices are getting old chug when loading up new Gmail. Speed is why I use the
HTML version.

